# What no tip buddy?



## lesnplans (May 14, 2015)

Great conversation. We talked golf almost the entire way and high school wrestling the other part of the ride. We even had some mutual acquaintances. About a half mile after drop off I see he left his iPhone in the car. He had no idea he left it and would have been in bad shape at the golf course if I didnt bring it back........but no tip. Oh well. Nice enough guy.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Uber gives you wings....... And a halo
Lol


----------



## Rethink402 (May 4, 2015)

Yeah nice passengers are always a plus, but I have come to expect no tips. If I get them, awesome, but you are still getting a fairly good ride fare regardless


----------

